# 4 wheel disc brake conversion help



## Pennsylvania Amish Goat (Dec 18, 2020)

New to the forum. Lots of goof information to be found here. Have seen a few about the conversion kits. One mentioned there is a kit that will mount the proportioning valve right under the master cylinder, instead of on the frame rail where its sits real close to the headers. Inline tube looks to offer this option in one of their "upper" kits. Which is listed as out of stock. Question is, do any other supplier offer this option do you know of? Also I assume they would offer the brake line kit as well? Thanks


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Pennsylvania Amish Goat said:


> New to the forum. Lots of goof information to be found here. Have seen a few about the conversion kits. One mentioned there is a kit that will mount the proportioning valve right under the master cylinder, instead of on the frame rail where its sits real close to the headers. Inline tube looks to offer this option in one of their "upper" kits. Which is listed as out of stock. Question is, do any other supplier offer this option do you know of? Also I assume they would offer the brake line kit as well? Thanks


Do you already have a kit? As in disc brakes and are looking for the proportioning valve and lines? I bought this kit on ebay, not a high dollar kit but for the miles and function I use my car its perfect. One year plus and no issues. it came with the p valve to mc lines and the usual caliper brake lines but that was it. I had to get some lines from the pv to (distribution) block on the frame... I guess it's called and from rear caliper lines to the distribution block on top of the rear end. Try and find this kit on ebay. I am sure they will sell the pv and bracket kit. update: here it is. They also have a undermount.


----------



## Pennsylvania Amish Goat (Dec 18, 2020)

Guess I was looking at it wrong. I was thinking the the proportioning valve would take the place of the distribution valve that mounts to the frame. I have to move it because the headers are up against it.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Just a comment from my experience when I saw Pirate Jack products, I purchased the same kit because I was cutting corners with so much that I had to buy to get the car on the road and I have had the master cover leak twice and the front button of the proportioning valve leak and a caliper that locked up while driving. It's junk made by MBM in China, luckily they worked with me all three times and gave me replacement parts that they couldn't sell because of paint defects for shipping costs only. Go with Wilwood or Baer or you will be sorry like I am.


----------

